# Android market



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just wondering is any one else having problems with the android market today. Tried to run it once it said it was updating then it completly disappeared off of my phone.
sent from my rooted HTC vivid


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nevermind I'm an idiot sometimes.

sent from my rooted HTC vivid


----------

